
Shadershop: interactive interface for programming GPU shaders - adamnemecek
https://github.com/cdglabs/Shadershop
======
Lerc
It's a really nice user interface. The 2d view has a few limitations though.

It could do with the ability to swap the control points on the 2d view at a
click of a button.

Similarly the preview of functions could do with showing either a 2d view or a
line at a slice along any line. Currently you can see only a slice across
which means a sine wave going down looks like a straight line on 1d view.
Letting you pick a slice line would let you see the wave preview more closely
to what it actually is. For example a sine wave at a 45 degree angle could be
represented as such in the preview.

In the 2d view there is even a space available for showing the wave at an
arbitrary cross-section.

The layout is

    
    
        [  X  __ ]
        [ 2D   Y ]
    

In the __ area you could have a cross section line dragger.

------
robohamburger
It would be cool to hook this up to various input devices like midi controller
or some kind of range finder.

It would be nice if there was an easy to use frontend that did kind of what
puredata and gnu radio does but could also make shaders. Why stop at images?

~~~
CyberDildonics
You basically just described Touch Designer.

~~~
robohamburger
That does indeed look like what I was thinking of. Shame it appears to be
proprietary and windows only.

Have you used this for anything?

~~~
CyberDildonics
I have and many other people have as well. You can find a lot of examples of
live projection if you search for it.

------
azeirah
I couldn't help but notice that every time this thing popped up, not many
people had much to say about it, always had a high amount of upvotes, never
many comments....

~~~
corysama
I think it's easy to recognize as very cool. But, shader programming is not
something many people have experience with. So, they don't have much to say...

~~~
azeirah
Unfortunately, the program lacks even for shader programming.

There's currently no way of exporting the shader you've created whatsoever..
I've tried.

I have used this program during my dsp classes to model certain signals
however, having a direct manipulation interface for sine-waves proved very
helpful. I wish someone took the time to study these research samples and
build reliable next-generation software around the concepts cdglabs and
friends put out. There's so much potential here!

Heck, if no-one does it, I might when I'm done with my study.

~~~
ixtli
Yeah I think that's the real reason why no one discusses it. There's no
explanation of why being able to fiddle with noise generation from within a
shader is Really Cool(tm) and why you'd want to be able to do it live. The
frustrating thing about this demo is that they could so easily hook it into an
example scene with dynamic textures by using three.js :)

